# My first Engine Clean.....



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

*My First Engine Clean....*

Some years ago, before getting into 'detailing' I'd bought some Autoglym Engine cleaner, but I'd never really had a go at cleaning at engine.

So lunchtime today, I had a quick look at some posts on engine cleaning on here, noted a few hints and tips, and had a quick go at my engine of my Leon FR TDI. It had 30000 miles of 'muck' on it (sorry no 'before' pics).

This was literally a 'quick' go, to see what I could do as a quick spruce up - about 30 minutes effort here!

This is simply *Autoglym Engine cleaner*, worked in with a brush (could do with a longer thiner one to get in all the nooks and crannies), rinsed with an open hose, engine switched on to aid drying, then off, mopped up excess with a microfibre, then used my drying machine to blow out water I couldn't reach. 
Dressed pipes/plastics I could reach with *Autobrite Berry Blast Endurance Trim & Tyre Gel *.




























For a quick go, I'm very pleased!

(Anyone got any ideas how I can get the water type stain off the silver part of the engine cover?)

Regards, 
Clive.


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Great result's there. Try some meg's metal paste/polish :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Solvent Sid said:


> Great result's there. Try some meg's metal paste/polish :thumb:


Thats not metal thats plastic painted silver, i would maybe try some super degreaser on a MF or maybe some tardis! Maybe a pencil eraser!


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Adrian Convery said:


> Thats not metal thats plastic painted silver, i would maybe try some super degreaser on a MF or maybe some tardis! Maybe a pencil eraser!


My fault sorry thought it was metal :wall:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Looking very nice there Clive mate! Job is  good un!:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work :thumb:. Might have to try that Autobrite Berry stuff.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

neilos said:


> Nice work :thumb:. Might have to try that Autobrite Berry stuff.


It's good stuff and even better on tyres and trims, what is was designed for :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

top job, come and do mine anytime!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Did you remove any of the plastic housing before washing or leave it on??


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Railsbrough said:


> top job, come and do mine anytime!


No problem! Bring it round and I'll do it FOC!



ken46 said:


> Did you remove any of the plastic housing before washing or leave it on??


No, I just left it on - it's not a perfect job, but a good 80% one! The plastic also helps protect any electricals as the alternator was quite well protected.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks tidy Clive - bet it was'nt even dirty 
one of those long radiator brushes may be the sort your after


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great Clive. Would like to get this done on ours sometime soon. Makes a massive difference! :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> looks tidy Clive - bet it was'nt even dirty
> one of those long radiator brushes may be the sort your after


You're right Kev, it wasn't too dirty - that said not because I'd done anything to keep the engine clean - I'd not cleaned it since buying it new in September 2008 !

Yes, will keep an eye out for a long radiator style brush :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.monzacarcare.com/cleaning-brushes/monza-long-reach-dressing-brush/24/


----------



## john123 (Apr 11, 2011)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work there ...


----------



## m3rchlz4 (Mar 10, 2008)

can i ask did you clean the surface below the cover as well? or you just left the cover on, leaving the underneath of the cover dity and untouched? cause i'm planning to do it on my car but i would love to clean the surfaces below the cover ( i think there are the injectors and the spark plugs and leads under that cover) and having a look at it it is very dirty...can i clean them as well with out covering anything and did you cover the alternator?


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey man, it look better than factory!


----------



## Riley89 (Apr 16, 2011)

That looks great! Congrats!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

m3rchlz4 said:


> can i ask did you clean the surface below the cover as well? or you just left the cover on, leaving the underneath of the cover dity and untouched? cause i'm planning to do it on my car but i would love to clean the surfaces below the cover ( i think there are the injectors and the spark plugs and leads under that cover) and having a look at it it is very dirty...can i clean them as well with out covering anything and did you cover the alternator?


No, I didn't clean the surface below the cover, this was a simple 30 minute quick clean.....
I didn't cover the alternator but it was well protected by the plastics above it in the engine bay.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

CliveP said:


> No, I didn't clean the surface below the cover, this was a simple 30 minute quick clean.....
> I didn't cover the alternator but it was well protected by the plastics above it in the engine bay.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


plus - there are no plugs under there as it's a diesel!

Actually - there isn't much under there except a cam cover and , as you said, the injectors (or rather the plumbing for the injectors) which are quite well sealed also.

The underbonnet on your seat looks remarably like the VW TDi unit in my wifes Touran - i know they are the same group - but the air intake and airbox / MAF arrangement as well as fuel filter and plumbing are identical - is yours the 1.9 (PD) TDi or a common rail type 2.0?

The only visible difference is the badge (obviously) and that the filler cap is on the left hand side of the cover where our VW is the right hand side.

This looks great - and gives me a bit of confidence to go near the VW with a hose


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

It's the 2.0TDI 170BHP engine also found in VW Golfs and Audi A3 and A4s (to my knowledge).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

I think that looks stunning!


----------

